# Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?



## hansi1984 (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ich möchte mir eine Fischteich bauen mit ca. 7000 Litern. Nun meine Frage zur Filteranlage. Ich hab mich mal bei Naturagart im Netz umgeschaut und mir eine Filteranlage zusammengestellt mit Pumpe, Pumpenschacht, Vorfilter, UV Klärer, Filter, Skimmer und Schläuche. Bin dann bei einem Preis von 1100 Euro gelandet. Findet ihr das System von Naturagart sinnvoll bei solch einem relativ kleinen Teich? Das System ist natürlich der Hammer mit dem Pumpenschacht weil man von verschiedenen Stellen das Wasser ansaugen kann. Ein bekannter von mir nutzt das System in seinem Schwimmteich mit 300000 Litern, aber natürlich weit aus mehr Filter eingesetzt das ist ja logisch.

Ich danke schonmal


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Leider kenne ich den Filter nicht und kann dir daher keine Auskunft geben wie er so arbeitet........... 

Aber wenn dein bekannter mit der Anlage zufrieden ist und du das Geld dafür ausgeben möchtest, warum nicht.... 

So was kommt immer auf einen Versuch an, denn jeder Teich hat nun mal seine eigenen Bedürfnisse..........


----------



## NL-Hai (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi,
ich habe einen Koi-Pflanzenteich mit 25qm Wasser. Der Filter macht seine arbeit gut, jedoch muss auch oft gerenigt werden. Ich würde mir jetzt keinen Filter mit Schwämme mehr einsetzen!
Ich überlege mir daher einen Vliesfilter als Eigenbau zu bauen.
Gruß,
Hai


----------



## hansi1984 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Den Filter kann man sich bei Naturagart auf der Homepage anschauen da gibt es auch verschiedene Modelle und die sind auch erweiterbar. Ja ja die Reinigungsintervalle ist das leidige Thema, ich möchte auch nicht jede Woche den ganzen Filter reinigen das ist misst. Mir gefällt da nur das System sehr gut denn mann kann an mehreren Stellen gezielt das Wasser ansaugen. Ich würde einmal vom Boden und einmal von der Oberfläche absaugen, oder braucht man das bei der geringen Größe nicht? Hat jemand eine gute Alternative?

Ich danke euch schonmal


----------



## NL-Hai (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi,
das mit der Pumpenkammer ist OK. Dies kann man aber bei jedem Filter machen. Ich würde aber beim nächsten Umbau Bodenabläufe nehmen. Die Oberfläche sollte auch abgesaugt werden (Blätter und Blütenstaub!). Des Weiteren werden beim Reinigen auch sehr viele Bakterien "vernichtet', was ja nicht so gut ist.
Aber letztendlich muss ja jeder seine eigene Erfahrungen machen....
Gruß,
Hai


----------



## hansi1984 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

hi

ja mit dem pumpenschacht werde ich auch so machen aber mit dem filter bin ich mr noch nicht so sicher, denn ich weiß ja nicht wie es mit den reinigungsintervallen aussieht. kann mir denn jemand einen anderen sehr gut funktionierenden filter empfehlen der aber preislich im rahmen bleibt.

danke


----------



## Frankia (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi,

ich war vor kurzem bei der Fa. Naturgart in Ibbenbüren, um mir aber in erster Linie die Ufermatte anzusehen.
Dabei konnte ich mir auch die Pumpensyteme ansehen und ich bin der Meinung......zu teuer!
Was dazu kommt, ist die Tatsache, dass die Fa. Naturgart wie der Name schon sagt, eigentlich "Naturteiche" herstellt, die aber meines Erachtens nicht für den Einsatz von Fischen und schon gar nicht von Kois geeignet sind.
Es sind mit einer Ausnahme Biotope.
In einem großen Teich halten sie auch riesige __ Störe, aber das Wasser ist grün.
Wenn ein Teich mit Fischen besetzt ist und dadurch große Mengen von Ammoniak und Nitrat durch die Tier selbst und durch das Futter eingebracht werden, müssen bessere und schneller arbeitende Filtersysteme eingesetzt werden und die kann man für wenig Geld selbst bauen. 
Schau dich hier im Forum mal um, da gibt es gute Ratschläge, wie Patronenfilter im IBC usw., den ich übrigens auch gebaut habe und damit sehr zufrieden bin.

 
 

Du mußt den Filter nicht in den Boden bauen, sondern kannst ihn auch frei aufstellen, allderdings im Winter einpacken oder entleeren, wobei natürlich die Bakkis zerstört werden.

Solltest du weitere Infos wollen, dann klich dich bei mir auf die HP und dort "Der Garten" 

http://diebundschuhs.oyla10.de/cgi-bin/hpm_homepage.cgi


----------



## teichalex (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo hansi ,
Du willst doch wohl nicht wirkl 1100 euronen für einen filter für dein 7000l fischteich ausgeben ?!?!
Ich binn genau der meinung von reinhold!!! Bau dir selbst einen. . Die filterleistung ist oft besser als bei gekauften produkten und das für wenig geld ...
Habe mir auch selbst einen aussonem 1000l fass gebaut und binn mehr als zufrieden !!! 
Ist nur ein Rat, aber einer der deine brieftasche schont und deinem teich gut tut 
LG Alex


----------



## Frankia (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*



hansi1984 schrieb:


> aber mit dem filter bin ich mr noch nicht so sicher, denn ich weiß ja nicht wie es mit den reinigungsintervallen aussieht.



Hallo Hansi,

Reinigen tue ich meinen Filter nicht!!!!!
Ich entnehme 1 Mal im Jahr die Patronen und spüle sie in einer separaten Wanne mit Teichwasser um die Bakkis zu schonen.
Den Schmutz, der sich innerhalb des IBC auf dem Boden absetzt, entferne ich durch den Bodeneinlass mit Zugschieber. 
Ebenso den Schmutz in der __ Hel-X Kammer.
Die Hel-X selbst werden nicht gereinigt.
Der Schmutz im Vortex, und der ist gewaltig, mit selbstgebautem Sifi wird ebenfalls über den Bodeneinlass per Zugschieber entfernt und das je nach Lage 1 - 2 Mal pro Woche.


----------



## hansi1984 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

hi

die 1100 euro sind ja für alles, sprich pumpe, uv brenner, pumpenschacht, filter etc. 
was ich mir immer nicht vorstellen kann das selbstgebaute Filter besser funktionieren sollen als gekaufte weil es ja unmengen an prdukten gibt. 

nun weiß ich natürlich nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## Frankia (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi,

wenn dein Teichwasser so grün sein darf, dann Naturgart.

wenn es klar sein soll und weniger kosten, dann "selbstbau"


----------



## hansi1984 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

hi

welchen filter empfiehlst du mir zum selberbau??


----------



## Frankia (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*



hansi1984 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> welchen filter empfiehlst du mir zum selberbau??



Hallo Hansi,

schau mal hier :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3105/page-3

weitere Infos findest du hier unter Technik - Eigenbau...........

Hier sind einige Bilder von meinem Eigenbau:

 

Eien Trennwand aus Doppelstegplatten um innerhalb des IBC 2 Kammern zu haben,

eine Kammer für den Patronenfilter und eine für __ Hel-X.

 

Für das Hel-X habe ich eine Edelstahllochplatte verwendet und auf zwei Gewindestangen zwischen der Trennwand und der Außenhaut aufgelegt

 

     
         

Als Vortex eine grüne Regentonne

  

mit Sifi


----------



## hansi1984 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

hallo reinhold

ich danke erstmal für deine mühe die du dir gemacht hast. ich werde mir die sache mal genau durch den kopf gehen lassen aber für ein 1000 liter fass als filter hab ich keinen platz dafür den irgendwo unter zu bringen.

ich danke


----------



## zickenkind (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi,
ich betreibe meinen Teich auch mit einem Naturagart Filter. Das Spaltsieb habe ich mir aber für die hälfte selber gebaut, die leere Kiste bei NG gekauft und das Sieb in der Bucht ersteigert auf einen Rahmen gezogen und fertig. Im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Filter, das einzige was zu teuer ist sind die Filtermatten, die muss man leider bei NG teuer nachkaufen, aber auch für dieses Problem gibt es in der Bucht ne Lösung. Je nach Wetter und Jahreszeit muss ich einmal die Woche die Filterschwämme auswaschen, in den kälteren Monaten langt es alle 14 Tage. Klar ist es ein wenig Arbeit jede Woche/2 Wochen den Filter zu reinigen aber ein wenig Arbeit in sein Hobby zu investieren ist doch okay. Schließlich ist es ja auch ein Hobby, oder? 
Für mich war damals ausschlaggebend, dass der Filter mit wachsen kann wenn nötig und das ganze kann auf einer kleinen Fläche untergebracht werden. 
Sicherlich kann man auch selber bauen und Euros dabei sparen oder aber ein fertiges Konzept kaufen und sich darüber freuen das es klappt ist doch auch okay.
Es gibt aber immer ein " DAFÜR" und ein " DAGEGEN ", jeder halt so wie er kann oder mag.........


----------



## Koi-Atrium (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi,

mit dem *Pondlife Mehrkammer Bio Teichfilter CBF-350C*, der passenden *Pondlife Premium UVC 36 Watt (CUV-236)*, und der *Pond Master Filterpumpe / Bachlaufpumpe ECO 8500, 95 Watt*, bekommst Du für ca. 450 EU ein Komplettset für bis 50.000Litern inclusive Filtermaterial.


Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## hansi1984 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

hi zickenkind

das ist ja schonmal schön zu hören das jemand einen naturagartfilter hat und damit zufrieden ist. vom reinigen her ist es ja okay einmal die woche. ist dein teichwasser glasklar? mit spaltsieb meinst du den grobfilter mit der edelstahlmatte? 

ich danke euch


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Es kommt doch immer darauf an, was man will. 

Ich finde, wenn man Kritik an irgendwelchen Herstellern übt, sollte Sie sachlich sein. Ich kann ja auch nicht einfach sagen: Porsche ist schlecht. nur weil man damit keinen Umzug machen kann  

Wenn ich die Führung bei Naturagart anlässlich des famosen Teichtreffens bei Doris und Erwin richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann sieht sich Naturagart eher als Natur und Schwimmteichanbieter und nicht als Klarwassergarantie-Filter Hersteller für Teiche mit intensiven Fischbesatz. 

Wer in Ibbenbüren im Park war, kann zudem an besagtem Fischteich auch lesen, wieviel Kilogramm Futter da jeden Tag gefüttert werden. Dafür finde ich das Wasser in den meisten Zeiten des Jahres sehr klar. 

Patronenfilter finde ich eigentlich nicht mehr up to date. 
Mein Favorit ist nach wie vor ein bewachsener Bodenfilter mit möglichst effektiver Vorfilterung. 

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## zickenkind (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi,
glasklar, wie man(n) es nimmt. Ich habe so nach und nach meinen Filter ein wenig modifiziert, in der letzten Stufe liegt ein Säckchen welches Nitrat aus dem Wasser filtert (regenerierbar mittels Salz) und nach dem Filter noch ein halbes Becken mit Helix. Spaltsieb=Grobfilter mit Edelstahleinlage, das ist richtig. Habe jetzt im Sommer leichte Schwebealgen im Wasser, die Tagsüber nicht weiter auffallen. Diese sieht man erst Nachts wenn die Unterwasserbeleuchtung an ist. Tagsüber ist das Wasser so klar das ich bis auf den Grund schauen kann. Wassertiefe beträgt von 1,50m bis 1,80m und dort kann ich an jeder Stelle bis runter schauen. Für mich ist das Wasser klar, langt auch so. Ach ich vergaß, vor dem Filter ist ein UV-Lampe von O..e vorgeschaltet die aber nur Nachts 4 Stunden an ist. Falls Du es noch nicht gemacht hast, um evtl. einen Einblick in meinen Teich zu bekommen schau mal am Ende, dort ist ein Link dabei wo mein Teich vorgestellt wird.


----------



## hansi1984 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

hi michael

wie hast du dir das spaltsieb für den ng filter selbst gebaut?
arbeitest du auch mit der zielsaugtechnik von ng??


----------



## zickenkind (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi,
ich arbeite nicht mit der Zielsaugtechnik da ich vom alten Teich noch Pumpe und Zubehör hatte.
Habe ein PP von O..e, eine Ecco 8000, ganz normal via Schlauch in den Filter. Allerdings liegt die Pumpe in einer extra geschaffenen kleinen __ Senke mit der Oberseite nach unten. Am Boden habe ich eine Sprudelscheibe mittels Kabelbinder befestigt durch die dauerhaft Luft strömt. Habe mir für das Spaltsieb einfach einen Rahmen gebaut der in der Länge ein wenig kürzer ist als der Kasten und dann schräg eingelegt. Leider kann ich Dir darüber keine Fotos im mom zukommen lassen da ich nicht zu Hause bin, sondern noch bis zum 13`ten August auf See bin, oder anders ausgedrückt auf dem befahrbaren "Teich" auch Atlantik genannt.


----------



## hansi1984 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

hi micha

dann wünsch ich dir noch nen schönen urlaub. gibt es denn irgendeine pumpe an der ich noch zusätzlich einen skimmer anschließen kann und die pumpe trotzdem auf dem teichgrund liegt dann könnt ich mir ne menge geld sparen für den ganzen zielsaugkram.

schönen tag noch


----------



## zickenkind (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

Hallo Hansi,

die PP von O..e die ich habe da gibt es einige Modelle die einen zusätzlichen Anschluss haben. Wohl aber auch andere  Anbieter haben so was. Habe halt die etwas teurere Variante gewählt da bei dem Hersteller guter Service geboten wird.  nutze diesen  Anschluss selber nicht sondern haben noch  einen SwimSkim vom Gleichen Hersteller im  Dienst. 
Leider mache ich hier  keinen Urlaub, sondern fahre zur See beim  Fischereischutz.


----------



## hansi1984 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Filteranlage für Fischteich ca.7000 Liter, Naturagart?*

hi micha
ich hab mich heute mal ein bißchen mit oase beschäftigt. ich muss sagen der filter screenmatic 12 gefällt mir doch sehr gut mit dem grobabscheider und dem system zum filterschwämme reinigen. eine pumpe mit 2 eingängen hab ich nur von oase gefunden und keinen anderen hersteller. vielleicht hast du ja noch nen tip für mich. was hälst du von dem filter?

viel spaß auf see noch


----------

